# single dad with 2 boys going on the road



## camelid (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi to all, My name is Todd (34 tears old)and i have been thinking of going on the road with my two boys (ages 8 and 9) for 6 months or so. I was just reading all the treads and notice that there where not alot a famleys on the road full time. Or am i wrong? We have been homeschooling for 2 years now, I was thinking it would be a great way for the to learn more stuff like history, math, and meet new people. When i was younger i traveled alot and it was one of the best things i have ever done.  So i would like to do it with them befor they get to old to hang out with dear ol dad.lol I love my boys and want to spend as much time with them as i can. So i guess what i'm trying to get at is what do you all thing of my plan? The good and the bad input will be greta to hear. Anything you all would like to ad or any ?s you mite want to ask please feel free.  Thanks Todd

P.S. We will be traveling in a F350 4-door dully psd with a  27' 5th wheel w\two slide outs


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

Why not?  As long as your kids are being home schooled, US Geography should be a snap.


----------



## camelid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

Well guess its just making sure they will be able to be around other kids while on the road.  Not just around me all the time.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

They will and they will enjoy it all, get them to help navigate and pick out the places they and you would like to visit.We traveled with 5 daughters all over and homeschooled them. Now we have just one to go with and she can not wait for daddy to get better so we can go to somewhere new to learn new stuff. As for the other children , it seem like we met more than we thought would be possible. Alot of homeschoolers travel around and they have alot of things to do. Have IDs made stating that your kids are in school so that they can enjoy the benefits of for student rates. 
God bless you and yours,
msjackie


----------



## camelid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

Thanks Ms. Jackie

That was one of many thoughts on going on the rode with my boys. The next thing i would like to know is I'm a single father do you all think it will be a problem with trying to make sure they have all the things they need without mommy in the picture. She not in it now but i do have some female friends that kinda help out with that.

Thank Todd


----------



## brodavid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

Sounds like you already got them taken care of, the big thing is love and respect for each other, the rest will fall into place
Our prayers 
msjackie
ps david raised our first 5 by himself after their mother passed away, then we met and got married with their blessings, to let you know,  I know that he did a great job with them being single by letting them into the plans always


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

I agree with brodavid and msjackie about that it sounds like you have already got it in control. I travel all over with my 4 children and wife and we set down each night and decide what was done that day and plan for the next. I let the two oldest check over the maps and help me setup and break camp each time we stop. Hope to meet you and yours along the trail.
As brodavid always say
God Bless


----------



## camelid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

My boys are all into the rv thing. So that is not the problem at all. Thats all they talk about to me so i real happy that there good with the idea. I think the problem is me. I guess sence we are so close to going im geting cold feet. and scared as heck. Trying to do someting so big by myself. lol They should make support groups for people like me. lol I no in my heart its the right thing to do but i am starting to second guess myself. I havent meet any single parents that have gone on the road with there two kids and try doing what im getting ready to do.

Thanks to all that has responded to my ad 

If there is anything else to share with me to help me feel a little more like i'm doing the right thing please feel free to shout them out.

Thanks so much Ms. Jackie and Ms. Sarah
Ms Sarah My boys said that they would love to write once we get on the way    
May God be with you at all time of your lifes


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

You can do it , if bro david can work with his problems so can you. You are stronger than you think. Also check out Homeschooldads.com  and the internet is a great site for all kinds of support.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

Sounds like a grand adventure in the making!  Check out the following web sites:
http://www.driventoeducate.com/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/
http://www.werv4fun.com/

I have neither full-timed (it's a dream, but I have at least 10 years to go) nor home schooled (no kids), but I do wish your family the best!  The kids are lucky to have a Dad as devoted to them as you are!


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

Ms Becky, great sites  , my wife will find them interesting, she also homeschools while I travel all over the world


----------



## PattieAM (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

I as a single parent did road trips when the kids were younger.  If we stayed at a campground or State Park, my kids always found other kids to play/interact with.  I did not home school, but, kinda pushed certain reading for the kids (Brighty of the Grand Canyon, Louis L'amour books) before/during a trip.  And, my kids enjoyed stopping at the tourist traps along our route - even if they could only purchase a $5.00 or under souvenier.  Had the kids send postcards home so when they got home they had the dates of their trips, etc., to put in an album.  They also kept diaries.  

Have them involved in map reading and trip planning (lost art now that we have GPS).  Stop at visitor centers and let the kids get a brochure or two of places to visit in the area you are heading.  Have the kids involved in camp set up/break down, each with age appropriate tasks.  And, you will most likely have laundry on the road, so someone gets to sort/separate fold the clean clothes and match the socks!  (Start saving quarters now).

There are Rand McNally kid atlas' available (I've seen at Borders), and each might enjoy a copy for road time (although most kids sleep the majority of the road time, and are wide awake when you are ready to drop dead).  You might include the kids in the budgeting process - so that they better understand the use of money....especially when they might want McDonald's, etc.

You can do this......and, all of you will enjoy it.  Remember - Mom is just a phone call away!  There are singles RV'ing organizations if you want to check them out...the only one I can remember is Loners On Wheels.  You might also check the local Parents Without Partners group too for additional support, info, input.

Best wishes and have a great trip!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 2, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

As far as the map reading goes, make them RESPONSIBLE for a certain leg of the trip. You know, but may not realize the connection, that everyone knows where they've been if they are the one driving or giving the directions.


----------



## camelid (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

Thanks to all of you real great info.  Sorry it took me so long to get back but my laptop took the dive to the unknown. lol  But its all good now got a new one.    Glad it happen here then on the road. we will be geting on the road in 3 more weeks. If the boys can make up there minds where to start heading to. i will keep you all posted as we go. thanks again Todd


----------



## msjackie (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

Keep us posted on where and how the trip is going


----------



## nomadmom (Feb 22, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

I just caught this thread and had a couple of more websites to add as a potential resource for full-time RV lifestyle with kids.  

Just thought I might add my 2 cents

www.road-school.com/rvkids/rvkids.htm

www.rvingfamily.com


----------



## vanole (Feb 22, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

I applaud you for wanting to spend as much time with the boys as possible.  I recently retired from the Navy and missed way too much of my daughters childhood and kick myself daily for it.  Your idea is fine.  I had a buddy who got out of the Navy at the 15 year point he bought a sailboat packed up wife and two kids and set sail.  Both kids are in college now well one goes to college and the other goes to to the uncollege USMA.  Guess the sailing adventure convinced the one the Navy wasn't the way to go.
     Like others have posted get the boys involved and let us know how it goes.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## karyljm (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

I say it is great, what a wonderful experience it would be for them and for you. You must be a close family. You have to realize there will be time when other kids are around (summer, Easter time, labor day) and there will be time when it will be mostly adults. They will get a lot of attention from the adults in off seasons. Go for it.  :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

As an ARMY Brat, we moved every few years.  2 adults, 5 kids, & a dog in a staion wagon. No TT. No RV. 
Dad would break out the map & show where we were moving to, approx miles, route traveling, site to see along way.. 
Grand Canyon.  Alamo. St Louis Arch.  Horse farms in KY. Natural Bridge in VA.  LIberty Bell in Phila. 
Ftlat tires in the rain where everyone had to get out.  Radiator problems in west Texas heat(great people stopped to help)

Guess that is where I first got the travel bug.

Build memories like these with your boys while they are young.  They will remember these things for a lifetime.  

Darlin


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

One of the only negative set backs is that your boys can't participate on sports teams because you will be traveling.  Being a Teacher and having 3mos. off during the summer I would like to take my 6 and  8 year old son and daughter around the country, however I don't think their mother would like this due to the fact she has to WORK !  Plus, they play softball and baseball.  We are going to take a trip to Niagra Falls in July after their seasons are over.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: single dad with 2 boys going on the road

When the kids were little we camped in the Rocky Mountains and Utah desert on the weekends.  The kids had weekday commitments during the spring and fall with sports.  After moving to Ohio, the camping with the kids stopped .  Camping by a dirty little lake on the side of a Interstate just wasn't the same as camping in the Rockies.  Spoiled by the awsome Western USA.


----------

